# Squidgy Poo!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Mollie is a very happy baby, and (despite her shenanegins at our FF meet at the weekend in Port Solent...) generally a very good eater. (i.e. anything and lots of it please mummy!)

However, it occured to me the other day that she has never ever had a solid or even formed poo! (apart from once, which was 2-tone - she did her normal big squidgy splat with a little nugget in the middle of it!!)

Is it a problem that she doesn't have formed poo?  It really has just never changed - it just has more texture now as she eats more stuff!

I'm not really worried, as like i said she is a happy bear, but wondered if i should be!!  (god we're never happy are we, when we're not worried we think we should be!)

Thanks!

Sallywags


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

We had and still do at times have this with our molly!!

We were told it was toddler diarrhea (do a google search) and had to look at increasing fibre in her diet.

Have an explore on google and let me know what you think!

Jxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm, it sounded reasonable until i read the bit about the diet:

It says they need a high fat diet: she has full fat dairy produce (milk, cheese, yogurts etc)

not to give them fruit juice - mollie will only drink water or milk - and tends to drink quite a lot.

fibre - she eats lots of fruit and veg, and we only have whole grain bread or cereal. (it does concern me slightly that nursery give them rice crispies - i would rather she had, at the very least, weetabix or something more fibrous!).  She also eats pulses very well, so not sure it's her diet?

she eats very little in the way of refined sugar - i don't give it to her, and will only very occasionally have chocolate/biscuits etc.

Not sure what else to do, as in all other respects she is fine!

or should i just stop worrying about it?!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

You could ask your GP to send off a sample...then if it comes back clear (which molly's did) then you know all is well.

Its important that she is gaining weight, stable on centiles and developing nicely combined with being happy.

We just got used to molly's poos being this way!! 

Jxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm quite used to it - although it is a source of constant amusement at nursery - Mollie is the Poo Monster!!

Interestingly i have just seen another web site (i'm sure i should be working!!  ) that says DECREASE the amount of fibre.  I'm not sure i want to do that, as i'm very happy with the amount of fruit and veg she eats and i'd hate to reduce it. (she will eat a small can of beans in one sitting though - maybe i could reduce that?!?!)


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

hmmm..maybe she is getting a little too much fibre!! maybe not the poo monster but baked bean monster!!

thinking about it mollys poos are rather huge after baked beans!!!

Now, go back to work!!!!

Jxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Nursery actually do baked bean play, where M will sit in the middle of a huge tray in her nappy and play with beans - thing is, she normally eats most of them!!!

Ok, ok, i'm going !


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Fab name!!

Mollie Grace....mine is molly grace!!!!

Great minds hey   

Jxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, that's spooky!  Mind you, after we had her, i contacted my auntie to tell her about M, and her son (i haven't seen my cousin in about 20 years) also has a little girl called Mollie Grace - i couldn't believe it!


----------

